# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус в сети IMG001 и EIMG001

## ScreN

Здравствуйте!

Где то неделю назад пользователи локальной сети начали жаловаться на постоянно реагирующего на вирус Касперского. Причем исправить он вирус видимо не может полностью, и в итоге после перезагрузки опять паника.

Я пошел разбираться и посмотреть что за вирус. Оказался zip файл размером в 5мб с названиями IMG001 и EIMG001. Я начал проверять все сервера и нашел данный вирус только на сервере 1C. Почистил сервер CureIt-ом + Касперским. Вроде все почистилось. Потом пошел чистить клиентские машины, пока я это делал, вирус шел за мной и появлялся вновь и вновь на только что проверенной и почищенной машине. Так же файл IMG001.exe появляется в папке с Обменником, постоянно! Только что я его с обменника удалил, и через 5 минут он опять там лежит.

На самом деле прошу совета, как отследить и полностью почистить сеть от этого вируса? Найти откуда ноги растут тоже не могу.

Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Отключить все машины от сервера, пролечить сервер. Включили одну машине, пролечили, выключили. Так и с остальными поступить

----------

*olejah*

----------

